# Maloofs want to move to Anaheim



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Having their bid for a new arena rejected more than once by Sacramento voters, Kings owners Gavin and Joe Maloof have quietly let it be known that they'd like to relocate to Anaheim.

In Orange County, the Maloofs would be closer to their operations in Las Vegas. They already have plans to use an Anaheim location to drive their marketing for their hotel and casino, The Palms. That includes giving high-rollers use of luxury suites for Kings games and also having plenty of signage in the arena for their Vegas enterprises.

The Maloofs can easily afford the franchise transfer fee, which experts say will be at least double the $30 million the Hornets paid the league to flee Charlotte for New Orleans. But the Maloofs will face strong opposition from the Lakers and Clippers, who will fight a third team entering what they consider their backyard.

But there's an even greater roadblock. The owner of the Pond and the NHL's Ducks, Henry Samueli, has told David Stern that he wants to own a team and put it in his arena. A huge pro basketball fan, Samueli's net worth is $1.1 billion. But he'll have to wait. Stern has no plans to expand beyond 30 teams, which he said he thinks is a "fine" number.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/394722p-334666c.html


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

huh, don't matter to me. 'Anaheim Kings' sounds dumb though.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about that article, it was brought up a year ago by a very unreliable source at NY daily. Moving the team is a possibility but im just not buying into that article.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

New York Daily News? Please.

If it came right down to it, I bet they wouldn't leave such a loyal fanbase, and I bet Sac would do what it took to keep them. Come on, they're the only show in town. I would be quite heartbroken though. I feel so bad for Nets fans in NJ already.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> New York Daily News? Please.
> 
> If it came right down to it, I bet they wouldn't leave such a loyal fanbase, and I bet Sac would do what it took to keep them. Come on, they're the only show in town. I would be quite heartbroken though. I feel so bad for Nets fans in NJ already.


yeah they're like the Packers.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> New York Daily News? Please.
> 
> If it came right down to it, I bet they wouldn't leave such a loyal fanbase, and I bet Sac would do what it took to keep them. Come on, they're the only show in town. I would be quite heartbroken though. I feel so bad for Nets fans in NJ already.



Exactly, the owners owe this to the fans to stay put, even with richmond and tisdale and 20 wins a year the fans were still filling up 85 or 90% of the seats.


----------



## oggdog (Mar 11, 2006)

the maloofs are *******s.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr. Clutch said:


> Exactly, the owners owe this to the fans to stay put, even with richmond and tisdale and 20 wins a year the fans were still filling up 85 or 90% of the seats.


i don't know what's wrong with ARCO. Why do the Maloof's want to move?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> i don't know what's wrong with ARCO. Why do the Maloof's want to move?


Arco's falling apart. In a couple of yrs it wouldn't be fit to host an NBA game.

I really hope the Maloofs are actually trying to get an arena deal done and not just using this as an excuse to move the team, but I have my doubts. Why the hell does LA need a THIRD team anyway?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

KTLuvsMikeBibby said:


> Arco's falling apart. In a couple of yrs it wouldn't be fit to host an NBA game.
> 
> I really hope the Maloofs are actually trying to get an arena deal done and not just using this as an excuse to move the team, but I have my doubts. Why the hell does LA need a THIRD team anyway?


That would actually suck...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> That would actually suck...


 I'd actually love it. A Rivalry-Triangle . King and Laker fans hate one another, Laker and Clipper fans hate one another, King and Clipper fans hate the opposing team when they face one another. Money will be made rolling in, and I won't be surprised to see fights break out as well. Los Angeles Kings of Anaheim .


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Arco is in disrepair, but am I the only one who is afraid another arena won't present the same home court advantage? The Eagles moved out of Veteran Stadium and their home field lost it's edge...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Mighty Kings of Anaheim?

The Los Angeles Kings of Anaheim?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Is the plural of Maloof "Maloofs" or "Malooves"?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Arco is in disrepair, but am I the only one who is afraid another arena won't present the same home court advantage? The Eagles moved out of Veteran Stadium and their home field lost it's edge...


Maybe no one liked the Eagles anymore :smile:

If the gold-standard fans are still coming out to the arena, then u still got a great home-court advantage.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KTLuvsMikeBibby said:


> Arco's falling apart. In a couple of yrs it wouldn't be fit to host an NBA game.
> 
> I really hope the Maloofs are actually trying to get an arena deal done and not just using this as an excuse to move the team, but I have my doubts. Why the hell does LA need a THIRD team anyway?


That would be pretty funny - L.A. with 3 teams and New York w/ just one


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Rawse said:


> The Mighty Kings of Anaheim?
> 
> The Los Angeles Kings of Anaheim?


The Mighty Purple Los Angles Kings of Anaheim...that was bad. sorry


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm sure they would have to dump the name Kings because of the NHL's Los Angeles Kings.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't want the kings to leave Sacramento! I can easily watch their games in Sac. If they move to Anaheim, I wont be able to watch them as much.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

They shouldn't move. They have one of the best NBA crowds. I never knew ARCO was such a mess though. It looks nice to me. Oh well, hope you guys get your new arena.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im trying to figure out how that is gonna be better for business...???

kings sell out every game since forever now, and have a HUGE fanbase in sac!

why move to a place to compete with lakers and clippers?

there is plenty of space out there by arco too. why not build a bigger stadium? selling out wouldnt be an issue...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> im trying to figure out how that is gonna be better for business...???
> 
> kings sell out every game since forever now, and have a HUGE fanbase in sac!
> 
> ...



Its about the luxury seating. Thats where the real money is in the NBA. Arco has no luxury seating, and the ad revenue for the current building sucks.


----------

